# Should have had the chest pains checked



## Dadatwins (May 4, 2005)

Friend of mine that I worked with on the city and private work died after suffering a massive heart attack while in a tree. He had a mild heart attack year and 1/2 ago and had a stent inserted, and was on blood pressure medication. Still was a drinker and smoker despite the warnings from Doctors and co-workers. He was working a side job with his brother and had just spiked up a tree for removal when he felt some bad chest pain. Called down to his brother to call the rescue squad. He came down from the tree and had just taken off his gear when when the ambulance arrived and he collapsed. Rescue squad tried to jump start his heart multiple times on the way to the hospital but could not maintain pulse. Pronounced DOA at hospital 5 days short of his 53 birthday. Talked to some guys from his crew at work and they said he told them he had been feeling sluggish since last week and had joked with them about having another heart attack. I had worked with him a few years with the city and had done a lot of side jobs with him. Did one job 2 weeks ago and we both climbed. Quite a shock to realize that someone you work with every day is gone that quickly. Can't help wonder if he would have gone to the doctor last week, he might still be around. Sad day for us at work thinking about him and the family he leaves behind. Figured I would post this as a warning to go the doctor when you do not feel right, since you may not get a chance to get the problem fixed.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 4, 2005)

Extreme bummer. Ya'll watch your health, eh?


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 4, 2005)

my mom had heart surgery, the docs said the valve they replaced was so bad she could have dropped dead at any moment with no warning. if you aint feelin right, see the doctors, it very well could save your life, it saved my mom from an early grave.


----------



## murphy4trees (May 8, 2005)

Vit C is the best way to prevent artery disease...
Lack of Vit C caused little ruptures and the body tries to fix itself by plugging the leaks, which after some time will also plug the arteries. The arteries on the heart take the most wear and tear becasue they ride on it as it is constantly in motion, so they tend to go first
More details can be found in "Erradicating Heart Disease"
Also be aware that (in general) the medical establishnment is not interested in curuing disease... there is no $ in curing........... no the money is in "treatment"... ie ... take these 5 drugs for the rest of your life...
When you go to the doctor, you will receive treatment based on greed... that is the capitalist system...


----------



## treeman82 (May 8, 2005)

Do you know if it was in the local papers?


----------



## Newfie (May 8, 2005)

murphy4trees said:


> When you go to the doctor, you will receive treatment based on greed... that is the capitalist system...



Well that is the most narrow-minded, short-sighted, smug thing you have yet to offer. 

When did you stop taking money for your tree "treatments"?


----------



## Newfie (May 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss,Dadatwins. It can't be easy to lose a friend.

It's most unfortunate that you friend chose to continue with his destructive behavior. Too selfish in his vices to consider those that he would leave behind and the impact that would have. I hope he left his family well provided for in his absence.


----------



## Eagle1 (May 8, 2005)

Vit C ?? Really?


----------



## Buckeye_Jim (May 8, 2005)

Newfie

You should be careful the way you judge the living and speak of the dead. Period.


----------



## Eagle1 (May 8, 2005)

murphy is right


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 8, 2005)

Buckeye_Jim said:


> Newfie
> 
> You should be careful the way you judge the living and speak of the dead. Period.




Yeah, it's better to just ignore the stuff like that that kills ya.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 8, 2005)

Eagle1 said:


> Vit C ?? Really?



It also masks THC in a piss test. :angel:


----------



## Buckeye_Jim (May 8, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Yeah, it's better to just ignore the stuff like that that kills ya.


Hardly ignore it MB. Talk about it factually though.

The guy drank and smoked with a heart condition. I think it's fair to say that, and it serves as evidence to take better care than he did. To start a moral drumming about his selfish choices and the unimportance of his family to him is both unknowable and disrespectful. My guess is that, if alive, he would take strong exception to that opinion, so just let him be.


----------



## Yellowdog (May 8, 2005)

just got back from the dr. Was told to increase Niacin because it helps keep the good cholesterol up. Good cholesterol #'s are as important as bad cholesterol #'s. Niacin can cause flushing so look for the antiflushing version otherwise you will have "ants in your pants". 

Sorry to hear about your friend dada


----------



## Newfie (May 8, 2005)

Buckeye_Jim said:


> Hardly ignore it MB. Talk about it factually though.
> 
> The guy drank and smoked with a heart condition. I think it's fair to say that, and it serves as evidence to take better care than he did. To start a moral drumming about his selfish choices and the unimportance of his family to him is both unknowable and disrespectful. My guess is that, if alive, he would take strong exception to that opinion, so just let him be.




I guess you are right Buckeye. I shouldn't have suggested that this unfortunate gentleman's early demise was in any way his responsibility. My intention wasn't to disrespect. When a tree work related fatality or injury is reported in this forum there is certainly plenty of second guessing and "why didn't he?" in an attempt to learn from the mistakes made.

Don't you think that a life cut short for whatever reason ought to make all stop and take personal stock? Maybe learn from it, rather than a meaningless and hollow "what a shame?"


----------



## Ekka (May 9, 2005)

Condolences Dadatwins,

Our western way of life is catching us all, not only smokes and grog but fast food to fertilizers and even the air we breathe. Stress runs higher than ever and more and more we are working longer hours for same rewards.

Well, he was doing what he loved ... and some people given a choice would continue regardless because that is what makes them what they are. Take that away and they feel lost.

Hats off to another tree worker, god bless.


----------



## Buckeye_Jim (May 9, 2005)

Newfie said:


> My intention wasn't to disrespect.


I can see that now. Sorry for the ambush. This one just got to me though. If I got nailed out there I'd hate for the take to be that I compromised the welfare of my family to continue with my hazardous ways.

I know you didn't mean it that way - just struck a nerve with me.


----------



## Dadatwins (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, yes he was doing what he loved to do, climb and provide for his family, another tree climber with that 'invincible attitude' that so many of us have and sometimes need to get the job done. He knew the smokes and drink were not helping him and like most I guess he figured he had plenty of time left so why worry. Attended the service with a bunch of tree climbing buddies of his from others companies he worked for, and had lots of conversation about this job and that job, and lots of memories about jobs that went well and the occasional OOOPsss  Sort of like the climbing forum at AS without anyone hitting the edit key. I will miss my friend, but know he is in a much better place now. :angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 9, 2005)

May your buddy kick some tree ass in the HereAfter!


----------

